# Christmas music



## Guest (Dec 13, 2020)

I always enjoy this little gem every Christmas:


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

We are getting a lot of pleasure from this set bought cheap last year!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

One of the related topics

https://www.talkclassical.com/68563-favorite-christmas-carol-performances.html?highlight=


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> One of the related topics
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/68563-favorite-christmas-carol-performances.html?highlight=


Thanks for this.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Christabel said:


> Thanks for this.


You'r welcome, there are more, use the search bar 
Advance Search on the right .


----------

